# 83 VW Quantum GL5



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey!
My beautiful silver Quantum's automatic-tranny seems to be going. First she started leaking tranny fluid out of the dry check hole, then started slipping, now it's stuck in 2nd gear, and the fluid is still leaking. 
How hard is a new tranny to find, and how hard of a swap is it?
Also, the heater core is gone. Same question, hard to find, hard to replace?
Cool, 
B


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Find a 5 spd car and swap the best parts over.


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianripp* »_
Also, the heater core is gone. Same question, hard to find, hard to replace?


I did my heater core myself a couple of weekends ago, not super easy but doable. They're not hard to find either.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Heatercore is the same as a 924/944 IIRC and about 12 hours of work, make sure to get the heater core hoses


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Heatercore is the same as a 924/944 IIRC and about 12 hours of work, make sure to get the heater core hoses

12 hours??? It took me just 3 hrs. Oh, but I did rip out the AC box though


----------



## Hindenburg (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*

I've owned 2 GL5's. An '84 wagon and an '86 sedan. Both stuck in 2nd gear for the first 10 minutes of driving. After that, they'd shift into 3rd just fine, until the car cooled down again. I don't recall when they started doing this, but they never completely failed. I tried everything too. Fluids, flushes, cleaned out the valve bodies.


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*

If you want a rebuilt here is a site for that. Its around $1000 plus shipping.
http://www.rebuilt-auto-transm...61.2e
If you want a used one here is a listing of ones available in the country. Prices Vary
http://www.car-part.com/cgi-bi...&iKey=


----------



## MF (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Row1Rich)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Row1Rich* »_
12 hours??? It took me just 3 hrs. Oh, but I did rip out the AC box though









Without AC, it´s like 30 minutes


----------



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*

ok, so i'm making this a parts car. I found a manual 88 quantum syncro - will all the parts swap over from my 83? or, a lot of the parts?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianripp* »_ok, so i'm making this a parts car. I found a manual 88 quantum syncro - will all the parts swap over from my 83? or, a lot of the parts?



Not really. QSW=hydro clutch, wrong tranny.....


----------



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*

what about cosmetic parts? fenders, door handles, - will the engine swap over? Or, totally different?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianripp* »_what about cosmetic parts? fenders, door handles, - 


Yes.
What motor?


----------



## brianripp (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*

my 83' has the GL5 - I don't know what's in the white 88' manual syncro yet. I'm going to look at it on Saturday, and hopefully make "the project" car.


----------



## koelnpassat (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*

Are you sure to make this a parts car?
Did you try to find a similar Audi 4000 transmission?
The automatic transmission should be "RBD" or "RBE". Both in Quantum and Audi 4000. They will fit, as will any signed with "R.." out of VW and Audi... even ones with 4-Speed (with little modifications).
Martin. Cologne, Germany


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianripp* »_my 83' has the GL5 - 



So it's a Five Cylinder motor?


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: 83 VW Quantum GL5 (brianripp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianripp* »_my 83' has the GL5 - I don't know what's in the white 88' manual syncro yet. I'm going to look at it on Saturday, and hopefully make "the project" car.

All QSW's have the 5 cylinder....


----------

